# Pacers board fantasy league!



## Tactics

Well Maravich gave me a good idea, we are having a fantasy league exclusive to Pacers fans. Go to the link below

http://hoops.sports.ws 

Sign up and join this league.

League:BBB.Net Pacers League
Pass:memento

There is a max of 32 teams, when I feel we are filled up I will start the draft.


----------



## Tactics

BTW for your team you should make up a location and mascot, we don't want a whole bunch of people to be the Indiana Pacers.


----------



## Xavier8

Great!, I will be signed up in just a moment.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I created a team. so what do I do now?


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I created a team. so what do I do now?


Nothing I think, I gotta wait til the league fills up or when I feel we have enough members, then we have a draft I think.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

oh, Ok.


----------



## Xavier8

Im in! Cant wait to start.


----------



## MillerTime

I'm in.


----------



## Tactics

k, well we got 5 members, when I feel we have enough people I will start it, which will probably be in a couple days.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> k, well we got 5 members, when I feel we have enough people I will start it, which will probably be in a couple days.


We have plenty of people who will probably still sign up.


----------



## Maravich

good! I had to went out for a while and i see that you have understood well the indications. Well, i'm going to register now, hehe. I suggest to divide the teams in imaginary conferences.

And yeah, now we must wait to be at least 16 teams to be more or less kind.


----------



## Maravich

BTW, this board should be a Post-It to be more easy to find it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I signed up as the Northside Criss-Crossers


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> BTW, this board should be a Post-It to be more easy to find it.


I agree, make it a sticky.


----------



## Maravich

Cool! now we are 7 teams!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Stickies get less attention though. Just keep this bumped.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Stickies get less attention though. Just keep this bumped.


Are you sure? IMO they would get more attention.


----------



## Maravich

To Tic: What Puntuation system have you putted it? The best is Standard. 

The Votes are to make a change at the players positions eventually. For example, JO appears only F (Forward) but he can play at C (Center) so we vote to change to F at FC. Also we can change the comissioner, but this it's a stupid thing.

The Polls: easy, huh?

Forum & Trash Talk: Very bad, don't post here.



> ROSTERS for the 2003-2004 season will be updated soon!


Well, maybe we must wait until the rosters will be updated. If we don't wait, I think we can't play, and also we can't draft players of this year. BTW, The Draft Order, I don't remember if you have in the comissioner options a draft lottery, if you don't have...we need to find a system to do it.

Well...I think i've helped a little bit.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Most of the stickies on this board get about a post a day. Tom had the last post on one of the stickies for a week and a half.


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Stickies get less attention though. Just keep this bumped.


Anyway, when we will be ready to play, we only will post the users that are playing the league, so we could get attention to it. And we don't lose it into the other boards.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Most of the stickies on this board get about a post a day. Tom had the last post on one of the stickies for a week and a half.


You have a point there, oh well. I guess Tic will decide.


----------



## Tactics

Well I made it a sticky, but now after reading what you guys said your right and I will unstick it and just keep it bumped. Maravich-I used a custom system for points, but I can still change it back to standard, I'll probably do that.


----------



## Xavier8

Thats cool Tic. We just have to keep it bumped.


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Thats cool Tic. We just have to keep it bumped.


Another reason to post a lot here :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Thats cool Tic. We just have to keep it bumped.


I can do that, it will always be near the top. Maravich-Do I have an option to make a poll? I can't really figure out anything except how to change the points system.


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I can do that, it will always be near the top. Maravich-Do I have an option to make a poll? I can't really figure out anything except how to change the points system.


Sorry, but I don't remember, I was a comissioner a long long time ago, maybe 2-3 years...


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I don't remember, I was a comissioner a long long time ago, maybe 2-3 years...


k, do you know if when we do the draft if we have to get everyone on at the same time?


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> k, do you know if when we do the draft if we have to get everyone on at the same time?


I think we draft pick at pick not at the same time. In the league that i'm playing we are 30 teams, with 12 players each team, more or less 360 picks! It's impossible to do 300 picks more or less at the same time.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we draft pick at pick not at the same time. In the league that i'm playing we are 30 teams, with 12 players each team, more or less 360 picks! It's impossible to do 300 picks more or less at the same time.


k, I see


----------



## Maravich

C'mon people, let's make this possible!


----------



## Xavier8

Who is this Tony_Dizzle?


----------



## TLR

I signed up and my user name is Tony_Dizzle.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> I signed up and my user name is Tony_Dizzle.


Oh ok, I thought that may have been you, just making sure.


----------



## Xavier8

cmon we need more people!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Maybe we should tell people from other forums.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Maybe we should tell people from other forums.


We could invite people from other boards who visit often(Scions).


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> We could invite people from other boards who visit often(Scions).


yeah sure, Scinos is very welcome to join it.


----------



## Maravich

Of Course, all the people that visits this forum is invited to join the league!


----------



## Xavier8

Bumping this back up.


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Bumping this back up.


The same. C'mon people, it's so easy and we have fun!


----------



## Xavier8

Looks like we are going to have to invite some people.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Yeah, PM some people about it.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Yeah, PM some people about it.


I PM'ed Scinos about it.


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I PM'ed Scinos about it.


I got your invite...

I don't really know how to play...could you kind of explain it to me ?


----------



## Scinos

Oh cool...Im a supporting member now  (just noticed  )


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Oh cool...Im a supporting member now  (just noticed  )


.

and a moderator, congrats! I don't really know how to play yet, all I know is once I have 16 join I will run the draft and then we will pick.


----------



## Xavier8

I am still hoping to become an SM by friday, you think I can become a mod here Tic?


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> I am still hoping to become an SM by friday, you think I can become a mod here Tic?


possibly, but they will probably say no because you have to be 18. We'll see what happens


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> possibly, but they will probably say no because you have to be 18. We'll see what happens


Oh, guess I will have to wait a little while lol.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

How long until u become 18 Xavier ?


----------



## Xavier8

im only 16 lol


----------



## TLR

I would become a supporting member but I'm in college right now so I can't afford it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

2 years is too long to wait. Is there any way Xavier can become a mod before 18 Tic ?


----------



## R-Star

The rules regarding age are pretty firm regarding the age of a mod. You can try taking it up with the admins, but I doubt you'll be able to sway their decision.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> The rules regarding age are pretty firm regarding the age of a mod. You can try taking it up with the admins, but I doubt you'll be able to sway their decision.


Its cool either way, I just see it as a nice bonus.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> The rules regarding age are pretty firm regarding the age of a mod. You can try taking it up with the admins, but I doubt you'll be able to sway their decision.


What do you need to show proof of age?


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you need to show proof of age?


Id say they just go by your age in your profile.


----------



## TLR

I thougt Budweiser_Boy was a moderator. I think he is only 14 or 15.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> I thougt Budweiser_Boy was a moderator. I think he is only 14 or 15.


I don't think he is a mod, is he even an SM?


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> I got your invite...
> 
> I don't really know how to play...could you kind of explain it to me ?


Well, it's easy. You create your team, then you draft 12 players. You make the lineup and you have 7 players in the bench. The lineup makes the score of your team. For example my team plays vs your team:

Maravich Team:

1-Crawford 13
2-Iverson 29
3-Marion 24
4-Brown 15
5-J.O'Neal 32

Total: 113 Points, so this is my score for the game

Scinos Team:

1-Gary Payton 19
2-Kobe Bryant 41
3-Richard Jefferson 18
4-Carlos Boozer 17
5-Zydrunas Ilgauskas 30

Total: 125 This is your score, you have more score than my team, so you win the game.

Each player has a puntuation each game, like VGM, in function of what he does (i suppose you know VGM system of NBA.Com).

More or less this is the game. You can change your lineup if a player gets injured or suspended or simply has a bad streak. You can trade players with another team.


----------



## Xavier8

Bumping this up.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Id say they just go by your age in your profile.


I don't see where you type that in your profile?


----------



## Maravich

Go up!


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see where you type that in your profile?


You cant change it, its locked at whatever you put in as your birthdate when you created the account.


----------



## Out2TheBallgame

i am in...whenz the draft?


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Out2TheBallgame</b>!
> i am in...whenz the draft?


I think we will do it when we have 16 members.


----------



## Xavier8

We need 4 more guys, BTW which is Scions?


----------



## Tactics

well looks like we're up to 15, we almost have enough to start the draft.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> We need 4 more guys, BTW which is Scions?


I don't know if Scinos joined


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if Scinos joined


So if Scinos can hurry up and join we can get the draft started!


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> So if Scinos can hurry up and join we can get the draft started!


yep, I think the draft will go one for a while though because we have to go a bunch a rounds with everyone picking, but the league doesn't start until the actual season I don't think, Scinos needs to join!


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep, I think the draft will go one for a while though because we have to go a bunch a rounds with everyone picking, but the league doesn't start until the actual season I don't think, Scinos needs to join!


Thats cool, the draft will take a while and it may take a couple PMs to get everybody at the site for there turn.


----------



## Maravich

Cool, Cool! 15 players, I thought we were just 7-8 yet...

I think we must wait because there aren't the 2003-2004 players...I will find information about this.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Well, we have 16 now.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Well, we have 16 now.


Great! Cant wait to start.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

When will it start?


----------



## Scinos

Sorry guys...I've been really busy recently with school/exams/work :sigh: :nonono:

Looks like you have enough members now anyway, have fun !


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> When will it start?


I'm gonna start the draft tonight possibly, I'll look into it. Scinos-we filled up, so its alright if your too busy because there is no room for you now, I made a thread about it on Indy Star and it seemed to get more people.


----------



## Tactics

what should the conferences be called? There will be two and there are 4 divisions, what about those?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

how about like its in the NBA. Eastern Conference and Western Conference


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> how about like its in the NBA. Eastern Conference and Western Conference


k, I'll just do that, I can't promise that everyone will end up in the proper conference though because I have to keep it balanced.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

So are we going to be able to get players like Kobe, AI, TMac etc etc etc. ?


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> So are we going to be able to get players like Kobe, AI, TMac etc etc etc. ?


Yep, all NBA players.


----------



## Tactics

k, its started, I think PTstyle has the first pick, BTW it has some of the rookies but not all, there is no LeBron James or Carmelo Anthony for some reason.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> k, its started, I think PTstyle has the first pick, BTW it has some of the rookies but not all, there is no LeBron James or Carmelo Anthony for some reason.


Sweet, I got the number 3 pick. One question though, how are you gonna get everybody from indystar and stuff there for the draft?


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Sweet, I got the number 3 pick. One question though, how are you gonna get everybody from indystar and stuff there for the draft?


through e-mail, hopefully I can get them to come over here and post to.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I got 8th pick. Not bad for a rebuilding team. . Tic I think you should make an appoitnment like next week or something like that so that we all log on at the same time and get done with the Draft. because this is going to take long time to finish. I would pick all my picks right now but others are not here. and when they are I might not be here. I dont know, what you think?


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> through e-mail, hopefully I can get them to come over here and post to.


That would be sweet, hope we get everything moving soon.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I got 8th pick. Not bad for a rebuilding team. . Tic I think you should make an appoitnment like next week or something like that so that we all log on at the same time and get done with the Draft. because this is going to take long time to finish. I would pick all my picks right now but others are not here. and when they are I might not be here. I dont know, what you think?


its gonna take a while, an appointment wouldn't really work because some of us are in different time zones, anyways we don't really start until the NBA season so the draft has plenty of time.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> anyways we don't really start until the NBA season so the draft has plenty of time.


ohhh. ok


----------



## Tactics

looks like ptstyle chose Tim Duncan, now TLR has to pick.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> looks like ptstyle chose Tim Duncan, now TLR has to pick.


Great pick, hurry up TLR, I want my pick!


----------



## Tactics

nevermind I was wrong, looks like the rosters are completely updated, I set the time limit for someone to pick for a week, but it says TLR has 16 hours to pick, hopefully he doesn't get skipped.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

:sigh: guess I'll have to get my pick tomorrow. Good night guys.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> :sigh: guess I'll have to get my pick tomorrow. Good night guys.


goodnight man, like your new avatar!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Thank you Tic


----------



## Xavier8

I love that avatar! And I think TLR gets on late at night so he should get his pick.


----------



## Tactics

Well TLR is on, now I'll have to go check if he's picked, if not read this and pick!


----------



## Jason The Terryble

Anyone know when Yahoo Fantasy Basketball starts? Their live drafts are always fun.


----------



## TLR

I picked. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tactics

nice, ya chose T-Mac, your turn Xavier!


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Jason The Terryble</b>!
> Anyone know when Yahoo Fantasy Basketball starts? Their live drafts are always fun.


sorry, but I have no clue, someone on the Games board would probably know.


----------



## Xavier8

I know this is a stupid question but I have no idea how to pick.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> I know this is a stupid question but I have no idea how to pick.


just login and go to the draft section and there should be a list of players to pick from.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> just login and go to the draft section and there should be a list of players to pick from.


Nevermind I got it, it has somthing to do with the contigency list.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Nevermind I got it, it has somthing to do with the contigency list.


well I see you picked and got KG, he will do real good for ya. Now it's Stillcrest's turn, I e-mailed the guy.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

The only stat this game is scoring right? So I don't need to worry about players that have good rebounding, steals, shot blocking etc.?


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> The only stat this game is scoring right? So I don't need to worry about players that have good rebounding, steals, shot blocking etc.?


I dont know about that, sounds unfair. Anybody care to elaberate on this?


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> The only stat this game is scoring right? So I don't need to worry about players that have good rebounding, steals, shot blocking etc.?


no every stat counts, which is why KG will be a very good player for Xavier, it's pretty much like Virtual GM if you have ever played that.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

So it's not like Maravich said?



> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, it's easy. You create your team, then you draft 12 players. You make the lineup and you have 7 players in the bench. The lineup makes the score of your team. For example my team plays vs your team:
> 
> Maravich Team:
> 
> 1-Crawford 13
> 2-Iverson 29
> 3-Marion 24
> 4-Brown 15
> 5-J.O'Neal 32
> 
> Total: 113 Points, so this is my score for the game
> 
> Scinos Team:
> 
> 1-Gary Payton 19
> 2-Kobe Bryant 41
> 3-Richard Jefferson 18
> 4-Carlos Boozer 17
> 5-Zydrunas Ilgauskas 30
> 
> Total: 125 This is your score, you have more score than my team, so you win the game.
> 
> Each player has a puntuation each game, like VGM, in function of what he does (i suppose you know VGM system of NBA.Com).
> 
> More or less this is the game. You can change your lineup if a player gets injured or suspended or simply has a bad streak. You can trade players with another team.


----------



## Maravich

Of Course, it counts all!

If your player does a 7-7 in FG it counts more than a 1-7. Getting 12-13 rebounds is better than 3-4...Do you understand? 4-5 Turnovers is very bad, and 2-3 Steals is so good. Iverson for example, if it had a FG% like Shaq, his puntuation would be 45 VGM Points, and not 33, for example.

BTW, I remember that I live in Spain, so now are 21:23 of the night, and I can stay here maybe at 3-4 of the night, so if I have to pick my player and I'm not here, what?


----------



## Maravich

The guys of this draft are available now, if you don't know.

What a $hit, I have the 16 pick  but I also have the 17 pick.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> Of Course, it counts all!
> 
> If your player does a 7-7 in FG it counts more than a 1-7. Getting 12-13 rebounds is better than 3-4...Do you understand? 4-5 Turnovers is very bad, and 2-3 Steals is so good. Iverson for example, if it had a FG% like Shaq, his puntuation would be 45 VGM Points, and not 33, for example.
> 
> BTW, I remember that I live in Spain, so now are 21:23 of the night, and I can stay here maybe at 3-4 of the night, so if I have to pick my player and I'm not here, what?


Ok thats what I thought. That makes things alot better in my situation with KG.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> BTW, I remember that I live in Spain, so now are 21:23 of the night, and I can stay here maybe at 3-4 of the night, so if I have to pick my player and I'm not here, what?


don't worry about it, since alot of us are in different time zones I put no limit on the picks, but try not to take too long, once the season comes around I will put limits to make sure we finish.


----------



## Xavier8

Stiilcrest has picked Shaq, chcbearsfan is up.


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> don't worry about it, since alot of us are in different time zones I put no limit on the picks, but try not to take too long, once the season comes around I will put limits to make sure we finish.


Yeah ,don't worry too, I visit the board each day.


----------



## Maravich

Now:

Pick Fantasy Team Pos Player Team Time Picked 
1 Indiana FC Tim Duncan SAS 07/23 21:47:10 
2 Miami GF Tracy McGrady ORL 07/24 09:49:50 
3 Lexington F Kevin Garnett MIN 07/24 10:57:29 
4 Stillcrest C Shaquille Oneal LAL 07/24 12:39:52 
5 Indianapolis G Allen Iverson PHI 07/24 17:08:46


----------



## Xavier8

MillerTime is up.


----------



## Xavier8

Rochester selected Kobe Bryant, great pick MillerTime!


----------



## Xavier8

kybjones is up.


----------



## Maravich

Well, time to go the bed, if it's my turn (i don't believe) you must wait until tomorrow at this time more or less, maybe earlier.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> Well, time to go the bed, if it's my turn (i don't believe) you must wait until tomorrow at this time more or less, maybe earlier.


Your pick may not be for a while, you got a few guys in front of you.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Xavier who do u suggest I should pick at 8 ?


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Xavier who do u suggest I should pick at 8 ?


Theres a couple, Jason Kidd, T-Mac, J O'neal, Paul Pierce, or Marbury.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

thank u for info xavier.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Theres a couple, Jason Kidd, T-Mac, J O'neal, Paul Pierce, or Marbury.


T-Mac's already gone man, he went #2


----------



## Xavier8

oops, forgot T-Mac was already taken. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

who's picking #7.


----------



## Xavier8

kybjones is #7.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Pick Pierce!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I picked Pierce.


----------



## Tactics

Now it's R-Star's turn, good thing he decided not to take time off.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

The highest scorer left is Webber.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Yeah


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> The highest scorer left is Webber.


I was gonna pick him but it looks like he's gonna miss the start of the season and that might affect my team Lincoln Kings.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I was gonna pick him but it looks like he's gonna miss the start of the season and that might affect my team Lincoln Kings.


good thinking, I'm still not sure who I'll go with for my first pick, I have #13, but the way this draft work I'll have a early 2nd round pick, I wonder who I will get?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pick J.Oneal if he's still there for u, otherwise Ray Allen, Raweed Wallace, J.Kidd, Tony P., Bibby (he'll be better this year).


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Raweed Wallace


lol, was that on purpose or an accident? I'll probably go with one of those guys if I can get them.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, was that on purpose or an accident? I'll probably go with one of those guys if I can get them.


that was both on purpo..accide! (just for fun). lol :laugh: . Yeah Tic pick one of those guys that have lots of pts and rbs and asts.


----------



## Xavier8

For #13 I would go with JO or Sheed


----------



## Maravich

If you aren't decided to pick one guy, I recommend to see the Efficiency of the players in the NBA. Look in the playerfile.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Shawn Marion could be good. He' above average scorer, and rebounder, and can pass too.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Shawn Marion could be good. He' above average scorer, and rebounder, and can pass too.


I forgot about him, thats a good choice.


----------



## Xavier8

4 more picks have been made...

1 Indiana FC Tim Duncan SAS 07/23 21:47:10 
2 Miami GF Tracy McGrady ORL 07/24 09:49:50 
3 Lexington F Kevin Garnett MIN 07/24 10:57:29 
4 Stillcrest C Shaquille Oneal LAL 07/24 12:39:52 
5 Indianapolis G Allen Iverson PHI 07/24 17:08:46 
6 Rochester G Kobe Bryant LAL 07/24 18:09:09 
7 Randle FC Dirk Nowitzki DAL 07/25 07:34:09 
8 Lincoln GF Paul Pierce BOS 07/25 09:18:45 
9 Roswell G Vince Carter TOR 07/25 11:32:42 
10 Toronto F Chris Webber SAC 07/25 11:32:42 
11 Northside G Jason Kidd NJN 07/25 11:32:42 
12 Indy F Jermaine Oneal IND 07/25 11:32:42 

Tic is up.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Wooot I got Jason Kidd.:grinning:


----------



## Tactics

there we go, I went with Steve Francis.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> there we go, I went with Steve Francis.


Good pick! OutToTheBallgame is up.


----------



## Tactics

you guys should do your contigency lists, because you can choose which players you want in order and it will select the highest available one for you when its your turn, if everybody did that the draft would go way faster.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> you guys should do your contigency lists, because you can choose which players you want in order and it will select the highest available one for you when its your turn, if everybody did that the draft would go way faster.


I noticed that, very cool. I may try it with my next couple picks.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I noticed that, very cool. I may try it with my next couple picks.


I went through the whole list of players and put like 10 on my list so if I'm gone during my next pick it should pick one of those guys.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> you guys should do your contigency lists, because you can choose which players you want in order and it will select the highest available one for you when its your turn, if everybody did that the draft would go way faster.



I did that, but now I'm not sure who to get with my second pick. 

Make sure to save your list because once I did about 10 players and then exited without saving.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I did that, but now I'm not sure who to get with my second pick.
> 
> Make sure to save your list because once I did about 10 players and then exited without saving.


I did that too lol. Anyway I already know who I am etting with my pick at 30, I just hope nobody else thinks of it.


----------



## Maravich

I did all the contingency list, listing all the players that I want. Then, if there are a lot of these that are drafted, I just add more and all it's ok.

2 picks more and my turn...please...!


----------



## Xavier8

1 Indiana FC Tim Duncan SAS 07/23 21:47:10 
2 Miami GF Tracy McGrady ORL 07/24 09:49:50 
3 Lexington F Kevin Garnett MIN 07/24 10:57:29 
4 Stillcrest C Shaquille Oneal LAL 07/24 12:39:52 
5 Indianapolis G Allen Iverson PHI 07/24 17:08:46 
6 Rochester G Kobe Bryant LAL 07/24 18:09:09 
7 Randle FC Dirk Nowitzki DAL 07/25 07:34:09 
8 Lincoln GF Paul Pierce BOS 07/25 09:18:45 
9 Roswell G Vince Carter TOR 07/25 11:32:42 
10 Toronto F Chris Webber SAC 07/25 11:32:42 
11 Northside G Jason Kidd NJN 07/25 11:32:42 
12 Indy F Jermaine Oneal IND 07/25 11:32:42 
13 Bellingham G Steve Francis HOU 07/25 13:33:03 
14 Boston FC Amare Stoudemire PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
15 Greenwood G Gilbert Arenas GSW 07/25 19:09:08 
16 Springfield FC Elton Brand LAC 07/25 19:09:08 
17 Springfield G Ray Allen SEA 07/25 19:09:08 
18 Greenwood GF Ron Artest IND 07/25 19:09:08 
19 Boston F Shawn Marion PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
20 Bellingham F Rasheed Wallace POR 07/25 19:09:08 
21 Indy G Stephon Marbury PHO 07/25 19:09:08 

Pacersguy is back up!


----------



## Xavier8

Hey guys,do you think I should get a C, SG, SF, or PG with my next pick?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Rebounds and Blocks count for something right?


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Rebounds and Blocks count for something right?


Of course!


----------



## Xavier8

Great pick by Pacersguy in Ben Wallace! But trees, why did you pick Chris Webber and Lebron James? Webber is injured for the first half of the season and LeBron isnt going to do so hot in his first season.


----------



## trees

Yes, i messed up my list. I didnt think that it drafted automatically.So i didnt prioritize. Oh well.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>trees</b>!
> Yes, i messed up my list. I didnt think that it drafted automatically.So i didnt prioritize. Oh well.


Ouch :sigh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

trees is just rebuilding. there's always next year.


----------



## Maravich

Well, I picked Elton Brand and Ray Allen . Good players, the first has a 24,6 VGM Efficiency and the last was 30-31 points in the hoops league.


----------



## TLR

Good picks, Maravich.


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Good picks, Maravich.


Yap, I thought that they were two solid players averaging VGM points in the game, so I just needed to wait my pick and that's all. I'd rather this than pick Gilbert Arenas for example. He's so good, but he doesn't averages the same that those guys, and of course they are young guys yet.


----------



## TLR

Yeah T-Mac is great but I don't know who will be around for my second pick since it is so low.


----------



## Maravich

Look at young players that can develop a lot and can be a contender in a few years.


----------



## TLR

Yeah I got some in mind, but I don't want to name any and have people pick them in front of me. lol


----------



## Maravich

Lol, for the same reason I didn't said anyone player.


----------



## Xavier8

Hurry R-Star!


----------



## Tactics

Well I just got back from a friends and it looks like the contigency list thing worked well, now I have Rasheed Wallace, I don't know if you guys already posted this, but this is how the draft is looking so far.

Pick Fantasy Team Pos Player Team Time Picked 
1 Indiana FC Tim Duncan SAS 07/23 21:47:10 
2 Miami GF Tracy McGrady ORL 07/24 09:49:50 
3 Lexington F Kevin Garnett MIN 07/24 10:57:29 
4 Stillcrest C Shaquille Oneal LAL 07/24 12:39:52 
5 Indianapolis G Allen Iverson PHI 07/24 17:08:46 
6 Rochester G Kobe Bryant LAL 07/24 18:09:09 
7 Randle FC Dirk Nowitzki DAL 07/25 07:34:09 
8 Lincoln GF Paul Pierce BOS 07/25 09:18:45 
9 Roswell G Vince Carter TOR 07/25 11:32:42 
10 Toronto F Chris Webber SAC 07/25 11:32:42 
11 Northside G Jason Kidd NJN 07/25 11:32:42 
12 Indy F Jermaine Oneal IND 07/25 11:32:42 
13 Bellingham G Steve Francis HOU 07/25 13:33:03 
14 Boston FC Amare Stoudemire PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
15 Greenwood G Gilbert Arenas GSW 07/25 19:09:08 
16 Springfield FC Elton Brand LAC 07/25 19:09:08 
17 Springfield G Ray Allen SEA 07/25 19:09:08 
18 Greenwood GF Ron Artest IND 07/25 19:09:08 
19 Boston F Shawn Marion PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
20 Bellingham F Rasheed Wallace POR 07/25 19:09:08 
21 Indy G Stephon Marbury PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
22 Northside FC Ben Wallace DET 07/25 22:51:50 
23 Toronto F LeBron James CLE 07/25 22:51:50


----------



## Xavier8

Udated again...

1 Indiana FC Tim Duncan SAS 07/23 21:47:10 
2 Miami GF Tracy McGrady ORL 07/24 09:49:50 
3 Lexington F Kevin Garnett MIN 07/24 10:57:29 
4 Stillcrest C Shaquille Oneal LAL 07/24 12:39:52 
5 Indianapolis G Allen Iverson PHI 07/24 17:08:46 
6 Rochester G Kobe Bryant LAL 07/24 18:09:09 
7 Randle FC Dirk Nowitzki DAL 07/25 07:34:09 
8 Lincoln GF Paul Pierce BOS 07/25 09:18:45 
9 Roswell G Vince Carter TOR 07/25 11:32:42 
10 Toronto F Chris Webber SAC 07/25 11:32:42 
11 Northside G Jason Kidd NJN 07/25 11:32:42 
12 Indy F Jermaine Oneal IND 07/25 11:32:42 
13 Bellingham G Steve Francis HOU 07/25 13:33:03 
14 Boston FC Amare Stoudemire PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
15 Greenwood G Gilbert Arenas GSW 07/25 19:09:08 
16 Springfield FC Elton Brand LAC 07/25 19:09:08 
17 Springfield G Ray Allen SEA 07/25 19:09:08 
18 Greenwood GF Ron Artest IND 07/25 19:09:08 
19 Boston F Shawn Marion PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
20 Bellingham F Rasheed Wallace POR 07/25 19:09:08 
21 Indy G Stephon Marbury PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
22 Northside FC Ben Wallace DET 07/25 22:51:50 
23 Toronto F LeBron James CLE 07/25 22:51:50 
24 Roswell C Yao Ming HOU 07/26 15:01:18 
25 Lincoln F Pau Gasol MEM 07/26 15:01:18 
26 Randle F Antoine Walker BOS 07/26 15:01:18 

MillerTime is up.


----------



## MillerTime

The Indianapolis Da Bears is up 

(user chcbearsfan)


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Aww man, MillerTime, I was going to pick Antoine Jamison next:sigh: Maybe we can work out a trade.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Aww man, MillerTime, I was going to pick Antoine Jamison next:sigh: Maybe we can work out a trade.


I was going to pick him too lol. But I need some advice, what should I take with my next pick, a G or C?


----------



## TLR

Which ever one will rack up more points...


----------



## Xavier8

Yo TLR, I just proposed a trade to you, see what ya think.


----------



## TLR

Hey, Xavier. I'm not going to say yes or no right now. I have my eye on someone for pick 31. So I'm going to wait to reply. If my guy gets taken I will do your deal. If he is still there, then I will have to keep my pick and maybe we could work out a deal later in the draft. Thanks.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Hey, Xavier. I'm not going to say yes or no right now. I have my eye on someone for pick 31. So I'm going to wait to reply. If my guy gets taken I will do your deal. If he is still there, then I will have to keep my pick and maybe we could work out a deal later in the draft. Thanks.


Ok thats cool


----------



## Xavier8

Gary Patyon and Jamaal Mashburn have been took, so what do you think TLR?


----------



## Xavier8

And I have selected Ricky Davis.


----------



## Tactics

If anyone wants to trade with me wait til the draft is over until you give me offers because right now I am unsure what my team is going to look like and don't know what to say to trades.


----------



## Maravich

BTW, there's the possibility to trade for example one player for two deeper rounds than the round that it was selected the player that will be traded. But this is more complicated.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> If anyone wants to trade with me wait til the draft is over until you give me offers because right now I am unsure what my team is going to look like and don't know what to say to trades.


same goes for me. I don't know which players will be available for me so I don't want to get in trouble now. When I get done with my picks then it's allright.


----------



## TLR

Hey guys. I'm building a championship team.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Hey guys. I'm building a championship team.


which one is your team ?


----------



## TLR

My team is the Miami Sizzle. I've so far drafted Tracy McGrady and Shareef Abdur-Rahim and I have another pick coming up soon. That's 30,5, and 5 plus 20 and 8.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

TLR - I'm happy that you're not in my conference and I don't have to play against you a lot


----------



## TLR

lol. which team are you?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Lincoln Kings


----------



## Tactics

PTstyle, your up, then trees, then me.


----------



## Maravich

Upcoming picks:
32. Indiana
33. Toronto
34. Springfield


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> Upcoming picks:
> 32. Indiana
> 33. Toronto
> 34. Springfield


oops, I forgot, your before me.


----------



## Maravich

Hoping that the player I have in the contingency list won't be picked up by the two teams before me


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> Hoping that the player I have in the contingency list won't be picked up by the two teams before me


lol, I have like 8 on my list right now so if I'm gone when its my turn it will automatically pick for me.


----------



## Maravich

I know, I have the contingency list full, but I'm saying that I'm hoping that the player I want to pick in the next round won't be picked by the two teams before me.


----------



## trees

And who would that be ?


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>trees</b>!
> And who would that be ?


LOL, I won't say who is, of course


----------



## Tactics

hey PTStyle is on, it's your turn...


----------



## Xavier8

Yo Tic, when you doin the next power rankings?


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Yo Tic, when you doin the next power rankings?


I'll probably end up doing them around 10-11 pacific time, I can tell you were in the 5 spot though.


----------



## trees

I got Baron Davis, it says he is injured, but he shouldnt be.

10. Chris Webber
23. LeBron James
33. Baron Davis


----------



## Tactics

sweet! so far I have Jason Terry, Steve Francis, and Rasheed Wallace!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> sweet! so far I have Jason Terry, Steve Francis, and Rasheed Wallace!


 you're going to win a lot of games Tic.


----------



## Maravich

I got it! Caron is mine hehe!

FC - Elton Brand (LAC)
G - Ray Allen (SEA)
F - Caron Butler (MIA)

Caron, in the rookie year, averaged in this fantasy league about 22 Efficiency points!!! For this reason I wanted a lot


----------



## PacersguyUSA

My team looks pretty good:

Jason Kidd for assists, points and steals, Ben Wallace for rebounds and blocks, and Jerry Stackhouse for points.


----------



## Tactics

here is a look at the draft so far.

Pick Fantasy Team Pos Player Team Time Picked 
1 Indiana FC Tim Duncan SAS 07/23 21:47:10 
2 Miami GF Tracy McGrady ORL 07/24 09:49:50 
3 Lexington F Kevin Garnett MIN 07/24 10:57:29 
4 Stillcrest C Shaquille Oneal LAL 07/24 12:39:52 
5 Indianapolis G Allen Iverson PHI 07/24 17:08:46 
6 Rochester G Kobe Bryant LAL 07/24 18:09:09 
7 Randle FC Dirk Nowitzki DAL 07/25 07:34:09 
8 Lincoln GF Paul Pierce BOS 07/25 09:18:45 
9 Roswell G Vince Carter TOR 07/25 11:32:42 
10 Toronto F Chris Webber SAC 07/25 11:32:42 
11 Northside G Jason Kidd NJN 07/25 11:32:42 
12 Indy F Jermaine Oneal IND 07/25 11:32:42 
13 Bellingham G Steve Francis HOU 07/25 13:33:03 
14 Boston FC Amare Stoudemire PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
15 Greenwood G Gilbert Arenas GSW 07/25 19:09:08 
16 Springfield FC Elton Brand LAC 07/25 19:09:08 
17 Springfield G Ray Allen SEA 07/25 19:09:08 
18 Greenwood GF Ron Artest IND 07/25 19:09:08 
19 Boston F Shawn Marion PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
20 Bellingham F Rasheed Wallace POR 07/25 19:09:08 
21 Indy G Stephon Marbury PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
22 Northside FC Ben Wallace DET 07/25 22:51:50 
23 Toronto F LeBron James CLE 07/25 22:51:50 
24 Roswell C Yao Ming HOU 07/26 15:01:18 
25 Lincoln F Pau Gasol MEM 07/26 15:01:18 
26 Randle F Antoine Walker BOS 07/26 15:01:18 
27 Rochester F Antawn Jamison GSW 07/26 18:17:40 
28 Indianapolis GF Jamal Mashburn NOR 07/26 22:25:47 
29 Stillcrest G Gary Payton LAL 07/26 22:25:47 
30 Lexington GF Ricky Davis CLE 07/26 22:55:02 
31 Miami F Shareef Abdur-Rahim ATL 07/27 14:04:02 
32 Indiana GF Jalen Rose CHI 07/27 22:52:36 
33 Toronto G Baron Davis NOR 07/27 22:52:36 
34 Springfield F Caron Butler MIA 07/27 22:52:36 
35 Bellingham G Jason Terry ATL 07/27 22:52:36 
36 Northside G Jerry Stackhouse WAS 07/28 09:27:35


----------



## Xavier8

I have got 2 guys in my list people must have forgot about, I would have took them in 20-30.


----------



## ptstyle272

omg someone just offered me Ron Artest for Tim Duncan :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>ptstyle272</b>!
> omg someone just offered me Ron Artest for Tim Duncan :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


 Who is it.


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> I have got 2 guys in my list people must have forgot about, I would have took them in 20-30.


I can't wait to know who are these guys


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to know who are these guys


lol My luck they will be took with te next 2 picks.


----------



## Maravich

I don't have a pick until 17 rounds


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> lol My luck they will be took with te next 2 picks.


Was one of them Martin, because he seems like a really good person left. I would have taken him, but I really need some scoring, and Stackhouse score even more of that now that Jordan is gone


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> I don't have a pick until 17 rounds


you mean 17 picks? lol, I don't have one for 16 then because you are right after me, if I get the guy I want it will be a steal.


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> you mean 17 picks? lol, I don't have one for 16 then because you are right after me, if I get the guy I want it will be a steal.


I hope that won't be the guy that I want, lol


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope that won't be the guy that I want, lol


I doubt it is, I used to always choose the guy on Virtual GM and he put up awesome stats, I'll say who it is if someone takes him or if I do.


----------



## Maravich

My contingency list has been wasted in the last picks, so you can suppose more or less what guys I want


----------



## trees

wow. alot of picks went through quickly


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>trees</b>!
> wow. alot of picks went through quickly


yeah I noticed that, here is the draft so far.

Pick Fantasy Team Pos Player Team Time Picked 
1 Indiana FC Tim Duncan SAS 07/23 21:47:10 
2 Miami GF Tracy McGrady ORL 07/24 09:49:50 
3 Lexington F Kevin Garnett MIN 07/24 10:57:29 
4 Stillcrest C Shaquille Oneal LAL 07/24 12:39:52 
5 Indianapolis G Allen Iverson PHI 07/24 17:08:46 
6 Rochester G Kobe Bryant LAL 07/24 18:09:09 
7 Randle FC Dirk Nowitzki DAL 07/25 07:34:09 
8 Lincoln GF Paul Pierce BOS 07/25 09:18:45 
9 Roswell G Vince Carter TOR 07/25 11:32:42 
10 Toronto F Chris Webber SAC 07/25 11:32:42 
11 Northside G Jason Kidd NJN 07/25 11:32:42 
12 Indy F Jermaine Oneal IND 07/25 11:32:42 
13 Bellingham G Steve Francis HOU 07/25 13:33:03 
14 Boston FC Amare Stoudemire PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
15 Greenwood G Gilbert Arenas GSW 07/25 19:09:08 
16 Springfield FC Elton Brand LAC 07/25 19:09:08 
17 Springfield G Ray Allen SEA 07/25 19:09:08 
18 Greenwood GF Ron Artest IND 07/25 19:09:08 
19 Boston F Shawn Marion PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
20 Bellingham F Rasheed Wallace POR 07/25 19:09:08 
21 Indy G Stephon Marbury PHO 07/25 19:09:08 
22 Northside FC Ben Wallace DET 07/25 22:51:50 
23 Toronto F LeBron James CLE 07/25 22:51:50 
24 Roswell C Yao Ming HOU 07/26 15:01:18 
25 Lincoln F Pau Gasol MEM 07/26 15:01:18 
26 Randle F Antoine Walker BOS 07/26 15:01:18 
27 Rochester F Antawn Jamison GSW 07/26 18:17:40 
28 Indianapolis GF Jamal Mashburn NOR 07/26 22:25:47 
29 Stillcrest G Gary Payton LAL 07/26 22:25:47 
30 Lexington GF Ricky Davis CLE 07/26 22:55:02 
31 Miami F Shareef Abdur-Rahim ATL 07/27 14:04:02 
32 Indiana GF Jalen Rose CHI 07/27 22:52:36 
33 Toronto G Baron Davis NOR 07/27 22:52:36 
34 Springfield F Caron Butler MIA 07/27 22:52:36 
35 Bellingham G Jason Terry ATL 07/27 22:52:36 
36 Northside G Jerry Stackhouse WAS 07/28 09:27:35 
37 Indiana F Kenyon Martin NJN 07/28 10:06:22 
38 Miami GF Predrag Stojakovic SAC 07/28 10:06:22 
39 Rochester GF Richard Hamilton DET 07/28 11:45:39 
40 Indianapolis GF Michael Finley DAL 07/28 15:09:56 
41 Indy F Al Harrington IND 07/28 15:09:56 
42 Stillcrest F Carmelo Anthony DEN 07/28 15:09:56 
43 Greenwood G Mike Bibby SAC 07/28 15:09:56 
44 Lincoln G Steve Nash DAL 07/28 15:09:56 
45 Randle GF Rashard Lewis SEA 07/28 15:09:56 
46 Boston G Dwyane Wade MIA 07/28 15:09:56 
47 Roswell F Chris Bosh TOR 07/28 15:09:56 
48 Lexington C Zydrunas Ilgauskas CLE 07/28 15:09:56 
49 Lexington FC Eddy Curry CHI 07/28 15:09:56 
50 Roswell GF Jason Richardson GSW 07/28 15:09:56 
51 Boston FC Carlos Boozer CLE 07/28 15:09:56 
52 Randle G Andre Miller LAC 07/28 15:09:56 
53 Lincoln G Sam Cassell MIN 07/28 15:09:56 
54 Greenwood G Allan Houston NYK 07/28 15:09:56 
55 Stillcrest F Karl Malone LAL 07/28 15:09:56 
56 Indy FC Nene Hilario DEN 07/28 15:09:56 
57 Indianapolis F Glenn Robinson ATL 07/28 15:15:29


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Damn, I had Carmelo, then Houston, then Glenn Robinson next on my contigency list and they were all taken.


----------



## R-Star

I was shooting for Melo. Damn. Stupid question I know, but this is a sim right? Kind of like that FBB program?


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I was shooting for Melo. Damn. Stupid question I know, but this is a sim right? Kind of like that FBB program?


I think it is run alot different then FBB, it seems more like Virtual GM where the stats are based on how the players do in real life, Maravich has played before he might know.


----------



## Maravich

Exactly, it's a fantasy league, more easier than a sim league. I thought it was better, because join all the people of this board into a sim league was very hard. It's like the VGM, but you have the same players, and you can trade players, sign free agents and waive players. Just wait for the results of the game, and that's all. It's easy, you've fun and we post a lot here.


----------



## Xavier8

I messed up my list and got Curry and Z, would anybody like to trade for Curry? I proposed a trade to Lincoln, and Randle.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> Exactly, it's a fantasy league, more easier than a sim league. I thought it was better, because join all the people of this board into a sim league was very hard. It's like the VGM, but you have the same players, and you can trade players, sign free agents and waive players. Just wait for the results of the game, and that's all. It's easy, you've fun and we post a lot here.


do all of your players stats count or just the starting 5? Does it wait until all the players have played to add up the points?


----------



## Maravich

To be honest, I don't remember.


----------



## Xavier8

So nobody wants Curry?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I'll give you pick #74 for him.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I'll give you pick #74 for him.


Nah, I really need a PG.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I'm sorry Xavier but I can't trade Nash for Curry.


----------



## Tactics

Its your pick MillerTime!


----------



## R-Star

man I wish everyone would just make a contingency list.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> man I wish everyone would just make a contingency list.


me to, that would make the draft go alot faster.


----------



## trees

yea, i keep mine updated always.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>trees</b>!
> yea, i keep mine updated always.


me too.


----------



## Tactics

Well MillerTime went with B-Traitor Miller, now its TLR's turn


----------



## MillerTime

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> man I wish everyone would just make a contingency list.


I check that site twice, sometimes three times a day. In the morning and night, sometimes in the afternoon when i am home so theres no point to make my own wish list since i'd reather pick my own guys, even if it loses 3-4 hours of your time.


----------



## Xavier8

Im not messing with that list anymore, it screwd me big time. lol Eddy Curry is still on the trading block if anybody wants to offer me somthing


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Im not messing with that list anymore, it screwd me big time. lol Eddy Curry is still on the trading block if anybody wants to offer me somthing


oh lol, when I do my list I load it with players I would want so I don't get screwed, so far its worked good, Steve Francis, Jason Terry and Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Im not messing with that list anymore, it screwd me big time. lol Eddy Curry is still on the trading block if anybody wants to offer me somthing


When the draft will finish, I will want talk about Curry


----------



## Tactics

here is an update on my team, I'm hoping Kandi man can put up some good numbers on Minny.

G - Steve Francis (HOU)
F - Rasheed Wallace (POR)
G - Jason Terry (ATL)
F - Troy Murphy (GSW)
C - Michael Olowokandi* (MIN)
FC - Jamaal Magloire (NOR)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*an update on my team*

GF - Paul Pierce (BOS)
F - Pau Gasol (MEM)
G - Steve Nash (DAL)
G - Sam Cassell (MIN)
F - Richard Jefferson (NJN)
G - Eric Snow (PHI)


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> *an update on my team*
> 
> GF - Paul Pierce (BOS)
> F - Pau Gasol (MEM)
> G - Steve Nash (DAL)
> G - Sam Cassell (MIN)
> F - Richard Jefferson (NJN)
> G - Eric Snow (PHI)


your team will do pretty good, Eric Snow puts up good stats most of the time.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I hope Tic.  

Your team might do better. Franchise and Wallace, Murphy and Kandi are too much to handle. Hope to meet you in playoffs if thats how this fantasy league works.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I hope Tic.
> 
> Your team might do better. Franchise and Wallace, Murphy and Kandi are too much to handle. Hope to meet you in playoffs if thats how this fantasy league works.


yep there are playoffs and finals, it'll be interesting to see who wins the championship.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep there are playoffs and finals, it'll be interesting to see who wins the championship.


yea its gonna be interesting to see who built a Championship team. :yes: (without a single :twocents: :laugh: )


----------



## Xavier8

C- Big Z
F- Garnett
F- Stromile Swift(or my next pick)
G- Ricky Davis
G- Mike Bibby


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> C- Big Z
> F- Garnett
> F- Stromile Swift(or my next pick)
> G- Ricky Davis
> G- Mike Bibby


Garnett will do awesome next year, with the team he has now he seriously might be capable of averaging a near triple double.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> *Garnett triple double. *


:yes:


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Garnett will do awesome next year, with the team he has now he seriously might be capable of averaging a near triple double.


I know, the MVP title will be a very close race between him and Duncan.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I know, the MVP title will be a very close race between him and Duncan.


KG better win, I'm sick of Tim Duncan!


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> KG better win, I'm sick of Tim Duncan!


lol, Me too, but he no doubt deserves it.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, Me too, but he no doubt deserves it.


yeah but he is just so boring to watch! I'm such a TD hater it isn't even funny.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah but he is just so boring to watch! I'm such a TD hater it isn't even funny.


It depends, I for one like to see a little old school now and then.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I know, the MVP title will be a very close race between him and Duncan.


Yeah, and I have to be in the same division as both of them. KG, Ducan, Kobe, and TMac should all be in different divisions. Or at least KG and Ducan.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I have to be in the same division as both of them. KG, Ducan, Kobe, and TMac should all be in different divisions. Or at least KG and Ducan.


I wonder if the West will be stacked and the East will suck in this thing like in real life.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Damn, I had like had a huge post and accidently deleted it with the damn clear button on the keyboard.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Damn, I had like had a huge post and accidently deleted it with the damn clear button on the keyboard.


:laugh: I have done that many a time.


----------



## trees

Hey did anyone notice that on the Forwards list the very last name on the list is 

F Derek Zoolander (LAL)

ha ha

and who is GF Pregowith Zest?? 
it says hes on (FFC) 
FFC?????what team is that


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>trees</b>!
> Hey did anyone notice that on the Forwards list the very last name on the list is
> 
> F Derek Zoolander (LAL)
> 
> ha ha
> 
> and who is GF Pregowith Zest??
> it says hes on (FFC)
> FFC?????what team is that


yeah I saw that, I wonder if it is to fool people who don't know anything about basketball? There was also a guy named D-Money.


----------



## TLR

*D-Money Benson (DAL)* 
*Bison Dele (YVES)*


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> *D-Money Benson (DAL)*
> *Bison Dele (YVES)*


lol, wonder who would be dumb enough to pick those guys. Oh yea and Indiana needs to hurry up, he has been on the clock for 2 days.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, wonder who would be dumb enough to pick those guys. Oh yea and Indiana needs to hurry up, he has been on the clock for 2 days.


yeah he does, thats PTstyle, he hasn't been on for a couple of days which is probably why, he should pick soon.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah he does, thats PTstyle, he hasn't been on for a couple of days which is probably why, he should pick soon.


If he dosent pick today I would skip him.


----------



## ptstyle272

sry, just picked. life's been hectic lately.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>ptstyle272</b>!
> sry, just picked. life's been hectic lately.


no worries, from now on if it takes someone more then 3 days to pick then I will pick for them, but don't worry I will pick the best player possible.


----------



## Maravich

I remember, if anyone is interested on Zach Randolph, PM me or make me an offer here


----------



## Xavier8

:upset: I wanted Sprewell!


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> :upset: I wanted Sprewell!


oh well, his production may be either up or down, he is playing on a team with alot more talent then when he was in New York.


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> oh well, his production may be either up or down, he is playing on a team with alot more talent then when he was in New York.


I think that Sprewell won't improve his stats, because Minnesota has 5 starting players that had scored a lot of points last season in different teams, and they need to re-adaptate his game style.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that Sprewell won't improve his stats, because Minnesota has 5 starting players that had scored a lot of points last season in different teams, and they need to re-adaptate his game style.


Yea thats true, anyway I have selected Jason Willams(MEM) with my pick, you guys think that was a good pick?


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea thats true, anyway I have selected Jason Willams(MEM) with my pick, you guys think that was a good pick?


He might be, he is turnover prone though, so you never know.


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea thats true, anyway I have selected Jason Willams(MEM) with my pick, you guys think that was a good pick?


NOOOOOOOO

I had him in the first position in the contingency list, $hit I'm going now to the page, and I need to change fast the first player, i don't want another F 

Grgrgr


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> He might be, he is turnover prone though, so you never know.


You sure? Last I heard he had a great assist-to-turnover ratio.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> You sure? Last I heard he had a great assist-to-turnover ratio.


I might be wrong, I just stereotype him as turnover prone because sometimes he tries to be too flashy.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I might be wrong, I just stereotype him as turnover prone because sometimes he tries to be too flashy.


Thats true, I have always been a fan of his crazy passes though.


----------



## TLR

If healthy, AD is the best center in the east this year.


----------



## trees

what about Zo if hes healthy or wallace or Ilgauskas


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> If healthy, AD is the best center in the east this year.


It would either be him or Z.


----------



## TLR

> Originally posted by <b>trees</b>!
> what about Zo if hes healthy or wallace or Ilgauskas


What about Antonio if he is healthy. Remember AD was an all star at the time Zo was playing with his kidney ailment, which is what he is going to be doing now. Ben Wallace is a 6'7" power forward. Ilgauskas averaged a lot of points but his points per shot was bottom 5 in the league. If this is like VGM then it takes away a point for every missed shot which Ilgauskas will do a lot.


----------



## LegaC

Can't forget Ratliff.


----------



## ptstyle272

boo ya! Scot Pollard with the 97th pick. What a damn steal, has everyone forgotten he's gonna got 12 and 10 and be a starter?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>ptstyle272</b>!
> boo ya! Scot Pollard with the 97th pick. What a damn steal, has everyone forgotten he's gonna got 12 and 10 and be a starter?


I give him 7/7 until he gets injured.


----------



## Maravich

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I give him 7/7 until he gets injured.


LOL

BTW, the draft is going slow another time. Well, we have time until 29 october


----------



## TLR

boo yeah! I got Daniels. The starting point guard guard for your Supersonics.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> boo yeah! I got Daniels. The starting point guard guard for your Supersonics.


damn, he was on my contigency list!


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> damn, he was on my contigency list!


Mine to.


----------



## Tactics

I've got Olowokandi, hopefully he will play good along side KG.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I've got Olowokandi, hopefully he will play good along side KG.


I dont know how good he will do, but its almost a sure thing he will do better then usual.


----------



## TLR

Yep, everyone does worse in the basketball hell known as 'Clipperland'


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I can't believe I waw able to get Alvin Williams. Anyway, why are Stockton, Jordan, and Olajawon still selectable?


----------



## ptstyle272

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I give him 7/7 until he gets injured.


u are the most negative son of a b!tch i have ever seen in my life


----------



## TLR

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> damn, he was on my contigency list!





> Mine to.



If you guys want him, you can have him for the right price.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> If you guys want him, you can have him for the right price.


how about I draft Primoz Brezec and we do a straight up trade? Wait no, how about Bruno Sundov? lol, j/k


----------



## TLR

well maybe for a package of all the Pacers white centers past and present.

My demands: Brad Miller, Primoz Brezec, Bruno Sundov, Scott Pollard, Jeff Foster, and Rik Smits (talk him out of retirement).


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> well maybe for a package of all the Pacers white centers past and present.
> 
> My demands: Brad Miller, Primoz Brezec, Bruno Sundov, Scott Pollard, Jeff Foster, and Rik Smits (talk him out of retirement).


no man thats too much, how about I talk Bryant "The Big Contract" Reeves out of retirement and trade him to you, lol j/k. BTW doesn't he still have a contract with the Grizz but doesn't play because of an injury or something?


----------



## TLR

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> no man thats too much, how about I talk Bryant "The Big Contract" Reeves out of retirement and trade him to you, lol j/k. BTW doesn't he still have a contract with the Grizz but doesn't play because of an injury or something?


He's retired but they still have to pay him his 9 digit contract.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> He's retired but they still have to pay him his 9 digit contract.


thats what I thought, hence why I changed his nickname from "The Big Country" to "The Big Contract"


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>ptstyle272</b>!
> 
> 
> u are the most negative son of a b!tch i have ever seen in my life


Before we got Pollard, I was very optimistic for the season. I thought we would make the finals. Losing Brad and getting Pollard is still sore on me.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Before we got Pollard, I was very optimistic for the season. I thought we would make the finals. Losing Brad and getting Pollard is still sore on me.


I think Pollard will do great, just hopefully he doesn't get injured.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Northside Criss-Crossers team update:

PG: Kidd
SG: Stackhouse
SF: Ben Wallace
PF: Juwan Howard
C: Ratliff

Bench: Billups, Mike Miller, Alvin Williams, Bender.

Coach: PacersguyUSA


----------



## Tactics

here is an update on my team to.

G - Steve Francis (HOU)
F - Rasheed Wallace (POR)
G - Jason Terry (ATL)
F - Troy Murphy (GSW)
C - Michael Olowokandi* (MIN)
FC - Jamaal Magloire (NOR)
GF - Shane Battier (MEM)
G - Jon Barry (DET)
FC - Dale Davis (POR)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Update on my team (& your champs.  ) Lincoln Kings :yes: 

GF - Paul Pierce (BOS)
F - Pau Gasol (MEM)
G - Steve Nash (DAL)
G - Sam Cassell (MIN)
F - Richard Jefferson (NJN)
G - Eric Snow (PHI)
F - Hidayet Turkoglu (SAS)
F - Ruben Patterson (POR)


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I think PTsyle and Xavier have the best teams right now.


----------



## Maravich

Well, here are the Springfield Ghostz:

FC - Elton Brand (LAC)
G - Ray Allen (SEA)
F - Caron Butler (MIA)
F - Tyson Chandler (CHI)
F - Zach Randolph (POR)
GF - Mike Dunleavy Jr. (GSW)
G - Quentin Richardson (LAC)
G - Reece Gaines (ORL)
G - Derek Anderson (POR)


----------



## Xavier8

The best team right now(bias lol)

F - Kevin Garnett (MIN)
GF - Ricky Davis (CLE)
G - Mike Bibby (SAC)
C - Zydrunas Ilgauskas (CLE)
FC - Stromile Swift (MEM)
G - Jason Williams (MEM)
F - Scottie Pippen (CHI)
G - Damon Stoudamire (POR)
G - Wesley Person (MEM)

I may have gotten a steal with Person


----------



## trees

Chris Webber (SAC)
LeBron James (CLE)
Baron Davis (NOR)
Andrei Kirilenko (UTA)
Chris Kaman
Matt Harpring (UTA)
Emanuel Ginobili (SAS)
Keon Clark (UTA)
Marko Jaric (LAC)
Zarko Cabarkapa (PHO)

Heres my team. Look out for the underdogs!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>trees</b>!
> Chris Webber (SAC)
> LeBron James (CLE)
> Baron Davis (NOR)
> Andrei Kirilenko (UTA)
> Chris Kaman
> Matt Harpring (UTA)
> Emanuel Ginobili (SAS)
> Keon Clark (UTA)
> Marko Jaric (LAC)
> Zarko Cabarkapa (PHO)
> 
> Heres my team. Look out for the underdogs!


That team could be awesome or bad since all of them are young but I think it will be good.


----------



## trees

yea i know, im taking the chance and going with youth and potential


----------



## ptstyle272

omg who the hell just picked jay williams?

damn talk about a retard


----------



## MillerTime

> Originally posted by <b>ptstyle272</b>!
> omg who the hell just picked jay williams?
> 
> damn talk about a retard


I just did.

I made a huge "wish list" before going to NYC on my vacation and when i got back i forgot to delete the list so i could pick in a row. That's why you'd see i have drafted like 4 point guards in the last like 6 rounds. No big deal though, even a mistake like that won't stop my team from kicking the crap out of yours.

Btw, looking at your roster, i don't think you have the right to call anyone a retard. Camby...... Tinsley.........Pollard........Kittles........ Battie........ wow!


----------



## ptstyle272

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> I just did.
> 
> I made a huge "wish list" before going to NYC on my vacation and when i got back i forgot to delete the list so i could pick in a row. That's why you'd see i have drafted like 4 point guards in the last like 6 rounds. No big deal though, even a mistake like that won't stop my team from kicking the crap out of yours.
> 
> Btw, looking at your roster, i don't think you have the right to call anyone a retard. Camby...... Tinsley.........Pollard........Kittles........ Battie........ wow!


umm excuse me dip**** you do know that jay williams is out for the entire season right? You just f*cking wasted your pick.

and as for my team......

Tinsley=a botload of assists and steals

Camby= The starting center for the Nuggets and will get about 14 ppg along with 10 rebounds per game, and if he gets injured i'll pick someone else up.

Pollard=Starting center for pacers and will be getting tons of time this year, 5 and 5 in thw west equals 10 and 12 in the east.

Kittles=pure shooter who can score at will, he can put up alot of points and is a box score stuffer.

Battie= a rebounder and a guy who is a great shot blocker. he can also get about 8 ppg.

The purpose of a fantasy league is to get guys that are going to stuff their stats and as you can see all those guys do that, plus these picks were all made after my first 5 picks where people are just looking for talent. Now lets just take a look at your team..........

Kobe Bryant -Who the hell even knows if this guy is gonna play this year and if he does how all this will affect him, stupid pick for your first pick. Plus if he does play his stats are sure to go down with the arrival of malone and payton.

Antawn Jamison-He's a good player, can score about 18 ppg and get some rebounds but shouldnt have been picked so high when their were players better than him available.

Richard Hamilton-I'll give ya this one, good pick with your third selection.

Brad Miller- You do know this guy will be playing in the west right? He could barely get 8 rebounds in the east let alone the west, he's to slow and this was a bad pick.

Nick Van Exel- A good backup PG that can score at time when he is hot and get some assists, i feel some other players were availabe that are much better than van exel but he was an ok pick.

Bobby Jackson- Check the stats on this guy, not a good fantasy player.

Raef Lafrentz-Once again he'll be playing with Finley/Dirk/Nash so he wont be looked at to score, he's a moderate rebounder and cant block so without him scoring he's a use;ess fantasy player.

Kirk Hinrich- Rookie, have no idea how he'll do

Vladimir Radmanovic-With Shard and Allen he will be a 3rd option at best (unless barry is 3rd) he is a good pickup with a late pick.

Jay Williams- WILL NOT PLAY,INJURED,WASTED PICK!

Mike Sweetney-Rookie, who knows


----------



## MillerTime

Nice one genius. Every "What IF" on my team you make them bad and every "What IF" on your team you make them good. We'll see, theres only 1 or 2 players on your team i like. 

Btw, enjoy Camby for 2 weeks until he gets hurt again.


----------



## ptstyle272

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Nice one genius. Every "What IF" on my team you make them bad and every "What IF" on your team you make them good. We'll see, theres only 1 or 2 players on your team i like.
> 
> Btw, enjoy Camby for 2 weeks until he gets hurt again.


well all i did was state the facts for both of our teams, everything said was true.

and anyway at least camby will be playing this season unlike your stupid pick of jay williams 

You guys, quit fighting!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

R-Star picked D-Money Benson. WTF?!


----------



## TLR

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I think PTsyle and Xavier have the best teams right now.





> GF - Tracy McGrady (ORL)
> F - Shareef Abdur-Rahim (ATL)
> GF - Predrag Stojakovic (SAC)
> GF - Bonzi Wells (POR)
> F - Lamar Odom (LAC)
> FC - Antonio Davis (TOR)
> G - Antonio Daniels (SEA)
> G - T.J. Ford (MIL)
> G - Anfernee Hardaway* (PHO)
> G - Larry Hughes (WAS)
> GF - Ron Mercer (SAS)



Who betta?


----------



## TLR

My team is pretty strong considering I have a guy like *Lamar Odom as my sixth man*.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who betta?


I think my team or Xavier's team could give you a run for your money:

Xavier's team:

Conference: East
Division: Atlantic
Owner: Xavier8	F - Kevin Garnett (MIN)
GF - Ricky Davis (CLE)
G - Mike Bibby (SAC)
C - Zydrunas Ilgauskas (CLE)
FC - Stromile Swift (MEM)
G - Jason Williams (MEM)
F - Scottie Pippen (CHI)
G - Damon Stoudamire (POR)
G - Wesley Person (MEM)
F - Nick Collison (SEA)
GF - Qyntel Woods (POR)


----------



## TLR

Yeah they could. But we'll see.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> R-Star picked D-Money Benson. WTF?!


I saw that, R-Star....whats with that man? He isn't even real.


----------



## TLR

He isn't even real??


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> He isn't even real??


I don't think so, they have Derek Zoolander and we all know he is a character in the movie Zoolander, Bison Dele is real though, no idea who he is, but I have heard of him.


----------



## Xavier8

Maybe he just wants to take a chance and see what happens?


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Maybe he just wants to take a chance and see what happens?


He probably just thinks it is funny because it was like his last pick wasn't it?


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> He probably just thinks it is funny because it was like his last pick wasn't it?


Im not sure, I know I still have one pick left.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Im not sure, I know I still have one pick left.


I got one left, I don't even really care who I end up picking.


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I got one left, I don't even really care who I end up picking.


I know who im picking, im suprised he hasent been picked yet.


----------



## TLR

I know who I am picking...


----------



## ptstyle272

> Bison Dele


he's dead :dead:

i believe he was killed on a houseboat last year, did R-Star pick him also?

so lets see R-Star now has.....

D-Money-Prolly some rapper

Zoolander-Male Model

Bison Dele-Dead man

wat is he thinking?


----------



## TLR

Will Indianapolis please pick???


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>ptstyle272</b>!
> 
> 
> he's dead :dead:
> 
> i believe he was killed on a houseboat last year, did R-Star pick him also?
> 
> so lets see R-Star now has.....
> 
> D-Money-Prolly some rapper
> 
> Zoolander-Male Model
> 
> Bison Dele-Dead man
> 
> wat is he thinking?


Bison Dele was a basketball player right? How did he die?


----------



## TLR

Yeah he was a pretty good center for Detroit Pistons.


----------



## Maravich

Bison Dele is his name in Muslim religion, that he turned in his last season I think. Before, his name was anything Williams, I think.


----------



## Tactics

Well I'm done picking, here is my final team.

G - Steve Francis (HOU)
F - Rasheed Wallace (POR)
G - Jason Terry (ATL)
F - Troy Murphy (GSW)
C - Michael Olowokandi* (MIN)
FC - Jamaal Magloire (NOR)
F - Shane Battier (MEM)
G - Jon Barry (DET)
FC - Dale Davis (POR)
FC - Elden Campbell (DET)
GF - Joe Johnson (PHO)
G - Tony Delk (BOS)


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>ptstyle272</b>!
> 
> 
> he's dead :dead:
> 
> i believe he was killed on a houseboat last year, did R-Star pick him also?
> 
> so lets see R-Star now has.....
> 
> D-Money-Prolly some rapper
> 
> Zoolander-Male Model
> 
> Bison Dele-Dead man
> 
> wat is he thinking?


I've got D-Money, but I dont have that Zoolander guy or Dele. And to answer everyones questions, Bison Dele was murdered by his dirt bag of a brother who is now also dead if I remember correctley.

I also just picked up Cans McUpstairs. His name is funny so I chose him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Lincoln Kings*

GF - Paul Pierce (BOS)
F - Pau Gasol (MEM)
G - Steve Nash (DAL)
G - Sam Cassell (MIN)
F - Richard Jefferson (NJN)
G - Eric Snow (PHI)
F - Hidayet Turkoglu (SAS)
F - Ruben Patterson (POR)
F - Darius Miles (CLE)
G - Tyronn Lue (ORL)
FC - Bo Outlaw (PHO)
F - Walter McCarty (BOS)


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Maravich

Here's my team, the Springfield Ghostz:

FC - Elton Brand (LAC)
G - Ray Allen (SEA)
F - Caron Butler (MIA)
F - Tyson Chandler (CHI)
F - Zach Randolph (POR)
GF - Mike Dunleavy Jr. (GSW)
G - Quentin Richardson (LAC)
G - Reece Gaines (ORL)
G - Derek Anderson (POR)
F - Eddie Griffin (HOU)
C - Predrag Drobnjak (SEA)
GF - Mickael Pietrus (GSW)


----------



## ptstyle272

> FC - Tim Duncan (SAS)
> GF - Jalen Rose (CHI)
> F - Kenyon Martin (NJN)
> G - Jamaal Tinsley (IND)
> G - Cuttino Mobley (HOU)
> FC - Marcus Camby (DEN)
> FC - Scot Pollard (IND)
> G - Kerry Kittles (NJN)
> FC - Tony Battie (BOS)
> GF - Gordan Giricek (ORL)
> F - Jumaine Jones (BOS)
> F - Lamond Murray (TOR)



not bad........ not bad at all


----------



## TLR

And without further ado, here are _your 2003-2004 Pacer Board Fantasy League Champs_

At guard, 6'9", out of Mount Zion Christian Academy, *Tracy McGrady*

At forward, 6'10", out of Cal, *Shareef Abdur-Rahim*

At other guard, 6'6", out of Ball State University, *Bonzi Wells*

At small forward, 6'10", from Serbia, *Peja Stojakovic*

And at center, 6'9", out of UTEP, *Antonio davis*



And off of the bench:

*Lamar Odom

Antonio Daniels

T.J. Ford

Anfernee Hardaway

Larry Hughes

Ron Mercer

Toni Kukoc*

And there you have it, folks.


----------



## TLR

What? No one drafted Dennis Rodman???


----------



## ptstyle272

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> And without further ado, here are _your 2003-2004 Pacer Board Fantasy League Champs_
> 
> At guard, 6'9", out of Mount Zion Christian Academy, *Tracy McGrady*
> 
> At forward, 6'10", out of Cal, *Shareef Abdur-Rahim*
> 
> At other guard, 6'6", out of Ball State University, *Bonzi Wells*
> 
> At small forward, 6'10", from Serbia, *Peja Stojakovic*
> 
> And at center, 6'9", out of UTEP, *Antonio davis*
> 
> 
> 
> And off of the bench:
> 
> *Lamar Odom
> 
> Antonio Daniels
> 
> T.J. Ford
> 
> Anfernee Hardaway
> 
> Larry Hughes
> 
> Ron Mercer
> 
> Toni Kukoc*
> 
> And there you have it, folks.


----------



## TLR

That's right. Go to sleep all you want. Cause we don't even want to get started on your team...


----------



## PacersguyUSA

My team representing the Northside:

G - Jason Kidd (NJN) - Best assist man in the league 
FC - Ben Wallace (DET) - Best rebounder and blocker in the league
G - Jerry Stackhouse (WAS) - I hope without MJ he'll be back to getting 25 PPG
FC - Juwan Howard (ORL) - Rebounds, Blocks
G - Chauncey Billups (DET) - Points
FC - Theo Ratliff (ATL) - 2nd best blocker in the league
G - Alvin Williams (TOR) - points, assists
GF - Mike Miller (MEM) - points
GF - Jonathan Bender* (IND) - Points, blocks
G - Stephen Jackson (SAS) 
G - Rafer Alston (TOR)
F - Corliss Williamson (DET)

With Wallace, Howard, Ratliff, and Bender (why is he listed witha long term injury), I have a blocking machine. The only reason I might not win is because Duncan, Garnett, and Kobe are in my league.


----------



## Tactics

MillerTime you need to do your last pick, I was gonna pick for you but I couldn't figure out how, if you don't pick within the next 24 hours you will be skipped.


----------



## Purdue Fan

Damn! I guess I'm to late. :no:


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>Purdue Fan</b>!
> Damn! I guess I'm to late. :no:


yeah sorry man, your way to late.


----------



## kybjones

EASTERN CONFERENCE

ATLANTIC DIVISION

Indiana Panthers
FC - Tim Duncan (SAS)
GF - Jalen Rose (CHI)
F - Kenyon Martin (NJN)
G - Jamaal Tinsley (IND)
G - Cuttino Mobley (HOU)
FC - Marcus Camby (DEN)
FC - Scot Pollard (IND)
G - Kerry Kittles (NJN)
FC - Tony Battie (BOS)
GF - Gordan Giricek (ORL)
F - Jumaine Jones (BOS)
F - Lamond Murray (TOR)

Lexington Blackhawks
F - Kevin Garnett (MIN)
GF - Ricky Davis (CLE)
G - Mike Bibby (SAC)
C - Zydrunas Ilgauskas (CLE)
FC - Stromile Swift (MEM)
G - Jason Williams (MEM)
F - Scottie Pippen (CHI)
G - Damon Stoudamire (POR)
G - Wesley Person (MEM)
F - Nick Collison (SEA)
GF - Qyntel Woods (POR)
G - Derek Fisher (LAL)

Rochester Kings
G - Kobe Bryant (LAL)
F - Antawn Jamison (DAL)
G - Richard Hamilton (DET)
C - Brad Miller (SAC)
G - Nick Van Exel (GSW)
G - Bobby Jackson (SAC)
FC - Raef Lafrentz (DAL)
G - Kirk Hinrich (CHI)
F - Vladimir Radmanovic (SEA)
G - Jay Williams (CHI)
F - Mike Sweetney (NYK)
Pick 192

Northside Criss-Crossers
G - Jason Kidd (NJN)
FC - Ben Wallace (DET)
G - Jerry Stackhouse (WAS)
FC - Juwan Howard (ORL)
G - Chauncey Billups (DET)
FC - Theo Ratliff (ATL)
G - Alvin Williams (TOR)
GF - Mike Miller (MEM)
GF - Jonathan Bender (IND)
GF - Stephen Jackson (SAS)
G - Rafer Alston (TOR)
F - Corliss Williamson (DET)

CENTRAL DIVISION

Miami Sizzle
GF - Tracy McGrady (ORL)
F - Shareef Abdur-Rahim (ATL)
GF - Predrag Stojakovic (SAC)
GF - Bonzi Wells (POR)
F - Lamar Odom (LAC)
FC - Antonio Davis (TOR)
G - Antonio Daniels (SEA)
G - T.J. Ford (MIL)
G - Anfernee Hardaway (PHO)
G - Larry Hughes (WAS)
GF - Ron Mercer (SAS)
F - Toni Kukoc (MIL)

Boston Green Monsters
FC - Amare Stoudemire (PHO)
F - Shawn Marion (PHO)
G - Dwyane Wade (MIA)
FC - Carlos Boozer (CLE)
F - Drew Gooden (ORL)
GF - Bruce Bowen (SAS)
G - Reggie Miller (IND)
G - David Wesley (NOR)
G - Troy Hudson (MIN)
C - Dikembe Mutombo (NJN)
F - Pat Garrity (ORL)
G - Erick Strickland (MIL)

Indy Burners
FC - Jermaine Oneal (IND)
G - Stephon Marbury (PHO)
F - Al Harrington (IND)
FC - Nene Hilario (DEN)
G - Jamal Crawford (CHI)
GF - Latrell Sprewell (MIN)
C - Brendan Haywood (WAS)
F - Tayshaun Prince (DET)
GF - John Salmons (PHI)
FC - Danny Fortson (DAL)
G - Eric Piatkowski (HOU)
G - Anthony Johnson (NJN)

Indianapolis Da Bears
G - Allen Iverson (PHI)
F - Jamal Mashburn (NOR)
GF - Michael Finley (DAL)
F - Glenn Robinson (PHI)
GF - Corey Maggette (LAC)
C - Radoslav Nesterovic (SAS)
F - Darko Milicic (DET)
F - Brian Grant (MIA)
F - P.J. Brown (NOR)
G - Aaron McKie (PHI)
F - Malik Rose (SAS)
C - Greg Ostertag (UTA)


WESTERN CONFERENCE

MIDWEST DIVISION

Bellingham Bombers
G - Steve Francis (HOU)
F - Rasheed Wallace (POR)
G - Jason Terry (ATL)
F - Troy Murphy (GSW)
C - Michael Olowokandi (MIN)
FC - Jamaal Magloire (NOR)
F - Shane Battier (MEM)
G - Jon Barry (DEN)
FC - Dale Davis (POR)
FC - Elden Campbell (DET)
GF - Joe Johnson (PHO)
G - Tony Delk (BOS)

Lincoln Kings
GF - Paul Pierce (BOS)
F - Pau Gasol (MEM)
G - Steve Nash (DAL)
G - Sam Cassell (MIN)
F - Richard Jefferson (NJN)
G - Eric Snow (PHI)
F - Hidayet Turkoglu (SAS)
F - Ruben Patterson (POR)
F - Darius Miles (CLE)
G - Tyronn Lue (ORL)
FC - Bo Outlaw (PHO)
F - Walter McCarty (BOS)

Springfield Ghosts
FC - Elton Brand (LAC)
G - Ray Allen (SEA)
F - Caron Butler (MIA)
F - Tyson Chandler (CHI)
FC - Zach Randolph (POR)
GF - Mike Dunleavy Jr. (GSW)
G - Quentin Richardson (LAC)
G - Reece Gaines (ORL)
G - Derek Anderson (POR)
F - Eddie Griffin (HOU)
C - Predrag Drobnjak (SEA)
GF - Mickael Pietrus (GSW)

Roswell Rayguns
G - Vince Carter (TOR)
C - Yao Ming (HOU)
F - Chris Bosh (TOR)
GF - Jason Richardson (GSW)
G - Tony Parker (SAS)
G - Brent Barry (SEA)
G - Wally Szczerbiak (MIN)
FC - Kwame Brown (WAS)
C - Marc Jackson (PHI)
F - Maciej Lampe (NYK)
GFC - D-Money Benson (DAL)
GF - Cans McUpstairs (PTY)

PACIFIC DIVISION

Chapel Hill Chill
F - Dirk Nowitzki (DAL)
F - Antoine Walker (BOS)
GF - Rashard Lewis (SEA)
G - Andre Miller (DEN)
G - Eddie Jones (MIA)
GF - Desmond Mason (MIL)
G - Dajuan Wagner (CLE)
G - Doug Christie (SAC)
FC - Clifford Robinson (DET)
FC - Derrick Coleman (PHI)
C - Erick Dampier (GSW)
F - Anthony Mason (MIL)

Toronto Treetops
G - Baron Davis (NOR)
G - LeBron James (CLE)
FG - Matt Harpring (UTA)
F - Chris Webber (SAC)
C - Chris Kaman (LAC)
F - Andrei Kirilenko (UTA)
G - Emanuel Ginobili (SAS)
FC - Keon Clark (UTA)
G - Marko Jaric (LAC)
G - Dan Dickau (ATL)
FC - Zarko Cabarkapa (PHO)
CF - Mehmet Okur (DET)

Stillcrest Stealers
C - Shaquille Oneal (LAL)
G - Gary Payton (LAL)
F - Carmelo Anthony (DEN)
F - Karl Malone (LAL)
G - Michael Redd (MIL)
FC - Kurt Thomas (NYK)
F - Donyell Marshall (CHI)
F - Kenny Thomas (PHI)
C - Vlade Divac (SAC)
GF - Boris Diaw (ATL)
GF - James Posey (MEM)
F - Antonio McDyess (NYK)

Greenwood Superstars
G - Gilbert Arenas (WAS)
GF - Ron Artest (IND)
FC - Eddy Curry (CHI)
G - Allan Houston (NYK)
C - Alonzo Mourning (NJN)
F - Keith Van Horn (NYK)
G - Speedy Claxton (GSW)
FC - Lorenzen Wright (MEM)
F - Morris Peterson (TOR)
F - Tim Thomas (MIL)
GF - Jarvis Hayes (WAS)
C - Jeff Foster (IND)


----------



## Tactics

hopefully all the people that joined this are still around, I don't know if it will really matter though, except for those who plan on making trades to them.


----------



## TLR

I saw one guy dropped Andrew DeQulerq and picked up Danny Fortson. I don't know why he drafted that bum Dequlerc to start with but it is a good thing he got rid of him.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> hopefully all the people that joined this are still around, I don't know if it will really matter though, except for those who plan on making trades to them.


I haven't seen PTstyle or DaUnBreakable King around in a while.


----------



## Tactics

Are we still going with this? Hopefully it won't affect our league too much if some people don't do it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

We'll seen once the season starts.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen PTstyle or DaUnBreakable King around in a while.


Hey whats up?  

sorry, I was busy with school and work. and then my computer died and I had to start over.  I will be here more often.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey whats up?
> 
> sorry, I was busy with school and work. and then my computer died and I had to start over.  I will be here more often.


hey I was wondering where you went, nice to see you again.


----------



## Tactics

Looks like the first games are on Halloween, you're going down R-Star!

October 31
Northside @ Indiana
Rochester @ Lexington
Indianapolis @ Miami
Indy @ Boston
Roswell @ Bellingham
Springfield @ Lincoln
Greenwood @ Chapel Hill
Stillcrest @ Toronto


----------



## Xavier8

Whoa, I forgot about this.


----------



## Tactics

I finally see how this works, too bad for me Troy Murphy is injured, he was one of my early picks.


----------



## Tactics

Looks like my team is doing pretty good looking at the box scores, I'm leading 3 of the games that are going on, right now I'm 2-1, if Troy Murphy wasn't injured I probably would be doing even better.


----------



## TLR

T-Mac is killing me.


----------



## Tactics

For any of those still following our fantasy league, here are the standings, I'm doing awful, 23-40?!:upset: 

East 
Atlantic W L GB Avg Streak 
Lexington Blackhawks 39 24 - 174.3 W3 
Indiana Panthers 37 26 2 169.8 L2 
Rochester Kings 25 38 14 154.5 W1 
Northside Criss-Crossers 25 38 14 151.8 L1 
Central W L GB Avg Streak 
Miami Sizzle 41 22 - 182.2 W1 
Indy Burners 36 27 5 177.9 L2 
Indianapolis Da Bears 34 29 7 172.4 W2 
Boston Green Monsters 31 32 10 166.7 L1 
West 
Mid-West W L GB Avg Streak 
Springfield Ghostz 31 32 - 166.8 L3 
Bellingham Bombers 23 40 8 156.5 W6 
Lincoln Kings 20 43 11 161.9 L10 
Roswell Rayguns 16 47 15 145.4 W3 
Pacific W L GB Avg Streak 
Stillcrest Stealers 52 11 - 196.7 W3 
Chapel Hill Chill 41 22 11 186.9 W2 
Toronto Treetops 35 28 17 171.9 L2 
Greenwood Superstars 18 45 34 156.7 L3


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Im last as well, but I knew that I would being in that division with KG, Dunca, and TMac I (?)


----------

